# Sentinel Offender Services (Probation)



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there a governing body that this company answers to? 

Before anyone even thinks about it, I don't wanna hear any of the "Do the crime, do the time" crap. There's a HUGE difference between following your probation and being harassed. When they start harassing the family members at their place of work, calling the family members during working hours, coming by the home when they KNOW the probationer is at work, they've gone too far. 

These people are OUT OF CONTROL and no matter how much digging I do, it seems that NO ONE can stop them because they don't answer to a soul. They are not being held accountable for any of their wrongdoings. 

I'm finding plenty of justified lawsuits against them but that's all. No branch of government is willing to take responsibility for how these folks got so high up on the law enforcement food chain. 

Yes, I understand, probation is a punishment but it's also an alternative for someone and that someone is thankful he's able to serve probation. However, when you keep losing jobs because they keep showing up while you're working, how are you supposed to pay them their monitoring fees plus their drug screen fees? Who gave them the right to harass ME? I'm not the probationer but our family is being treated like we're all a bunch of criminals. 

Other than a private attorney and lawsuit, anyone got any ideas? 

Like I said, no lectures please. The probationer himself is doing his part and trying better than his best to comply but they are making life impossible/miserable for the entire family.


----------



## kc65 (Aug 1, 2013)

cash register justice thats all it is....


----------



## kc65 (Aug 1, 2013)

in ga a law passed in part through bribes and corruption that later landed a public official in jail, authorizes every county in ga to hire its own private probationers, the result is a dangerous system in which private prob. firms are using every means they have to extract funds from low level offenders including jail time...several lawsuits from probationers and even racketeering charges against sentinel but so far the ga courts have ruled in sentinels favor, they generate too much money for the counties in which they operate...sad really sad....


----------



## David Parker (Aug 1, 2013)

they are under investigation and have lost their credentials to probation in the Augusta-Richmond County and surrounding areas.  They are being brought up on charges and I believe the county is releasing all who were jailed due to nonpayment.  Check Augusta Chronicle for articles written about them .


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2013)

kc65 said:


> in ga a law passed in part through bribes and corruption that later landed a public official in jail, authorizes every county in ga to hire its own private probationers, the result is a dangerous system in which private prob. firms are using every means they have to extract funds from low level offenders including jail time...several lawsuits from probationers and even racketeering charges against sentinel but so far the ga courts have ruled in sentinels favor, they generate too much money for the counties in which they operate...sad really sad....



Yeah, that's pretty much what I'm finding out. There are some current lawsuits that, if the plaintiff's story is truthful, Sentinel should be put out of business over. 

This is one DIRTY company. 




David Parker said:


> they are under investigation and have lost their credentials to probation in the Augusta-Richmond County and surrounding areas.  They are being brought up on charges and I believe the county is releasing all who were jailed due to nonpayment.  Check Augusta Chronicle for articles written about them .



So I see. Too bad they seem to have Lowndes County all wrapped up. 

I've had it with these folks. The kid started crying today and said he'd rather be in jail than deal with these people and their constant harassment.

It goes something like this...

We don't care how good you're being.
We don't care that you're holding down a good paying job.
We don't care that you're staying out of trouble.
We don't care if you're being productive.
We don't care if you're drug free.

You're either gonna give us MORE MONEY MORE MONEY MORE MONEY AND MORE MONEY or we're going to harass you until we can get you back into jail so that way, we can extend your probation and get MORE MONEY MORE MONEY MORE MONEY AND MORE MONEY from you when you get out. 

They truly are evil. 

If another one of them raises their voice to me EVER again, I'm afraid I'm going to find myself on the receiving end of probation.

I sure hope Nathan Deal takes the time to read that lengthy letter about Sentinel that I sent him this morning.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 1, 2013)

You can send your complaints to the Judges of the Superior Court or State Court, whichever is applicable.  Typcially, private probation companies serve only with the approval of the judges in whatever court.


----------



## huntfish (Aug 1, 2013)

Start looking at Department of Corrections.....

Governor Deal Appoints Sanders to Council - New Member of Criminal Justice Coordinating CouncilATLANTA –On July 19, Governor Nathan Deal appointed Special Assistant to the Director of Probation Operations, Jay Sanders, to the Criminal Justice Coordinating Council effective August 1. 

The Criminal Justice Coordinating Council, created in 1981 by the Georgia General Assembly, is legislatively charged with eleven areas of criminal justice coordination. Among those responsibilities is to serve as the statewide clearinghouse for criminal justice information and research; develop criminal justice legislative and executive policy proposals; and serve in an advisory capacity to the Governor on issues impacting the criminal justice system.


Sanders began his career with the Department in 1992 as a Probation Officer. He has held positions as Regional Training Coordinator, Hearing Officer and Public Safety Training Instructor during his time with the Department. In his current position, he manages special projects and coordinates the Department’s Criminal Justice Reform and Justice Reinvestment initiatives.  

Sanders is a POST Certified Master Instructor with certifications in firearms and defensive tactics. He received a Bachelor’s degree in Criminal Justice from Pensacola Christian College and a Master’s degree in Social Administration from Georgia Southwestern State University.  

The GDC has one of the largest prison systems in the U.S. and is responsible for supervising nearly 60,000 state prisoners and more than 160,000 probationers. It is the largest law enforcement agency in the state with approximately 12,000 employees.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 1, 2013)

Record every conversation you have with them over the phone and break out the video camera/ Iphone when they show up in person.  Get call logs from the phone company.  When you've got enough to make it stick, sue them for everything they have.


----------



## huntfish (Aug 1, 2013)

Try these folks in Forsyth.
478/992-5102 & 478/992-5101

Mike Kraft - Probations Operations Director
Marcia McIntyre - Probations Operations Deputy Director
Mark Morris - Probations Ops DD/Adminstration
Jay Sanders - Special Assistant to Probations Ops Director


----------



## David Parker (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep.  There has to be a vote to grant private probationing to an operator and that was never done in Aug - Richmond Co.  Basically, every arrest that stemmed from someone not adhering to a sentinal policy will be dismissed because it was a false-arrest by a company that wasn't lawfully extended that power.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Aug 1, 2013)

It appears that you could gather enough evidence to support your side to present to your state representarive to put them out of business.  You will need documentation and a petition with enough names to make it a matter important to their re-election.  Same goes for your county commission.  The courts are not going to do much if anything because they have already washed their hands of the offender.
Perhaps, given sufficient evidence (Not hear-say) of your charges, the District Attorney may take legal action against them.  Like anything worth while you are going to have to their job for them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2013)

David Parker said:


> they are under investigation and have lost their credentials to probation in the Augusta-Richmond County and surrounding areas.  They are being brought up on charges and I believe the county is releasing all who were jailed due to nonpayment.  Check Augusta Chronicle for articles written about them .





David Parker said:


> Yep.  There has to be a vote to grant private probationing to an operator and that was never done in Aug - Richmond Co.  Basically, every arrest that stemmed from someone not adhering to a sentinal policy will be dismissed because it was a false-arrest by a company that wasn't lawfully extended that power.




From the details made public so far, I think that David Parker is right on target about the activities that have occurred here in the Augusta area.  I think that several lawsuits have been filed against this company because of their "shady at best" tactics.  I have a feeling that this Company will be leaving this area soon and they might not be able to have a business in Georgia in the future.  Hopefully, the court system will see to that fact.  That of course is my hope because they have done some really lowdown tactics to lots of people in this area according the local newspaper and television stations news reports.  Like everything else though, I guess we will have to wait and see what the court system decides to do to them though.  

Tbug, I am sorry that your family is having to go through this type of mistreatment as such from this Company.  I surely hope that true justice will prevail for you soon.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 1, 2013)

Yet another reason that I believe no part of the penal system should be in private hands.  Imprisonment/punishment is a function of the government, not private citizens/companies.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 1, 2013)

pay them off all at once


----------



## Mossy78 (Aug 1, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> pay them off all at once



Doesn't matter, I did just that back in 2005.
In 2005 I got arrested for a DUI, when the court date came I received 6 months probation, 800 fine, DUI school to reinstate my license, and 40 hours of community service. I walked out of the court room and across the street to Sentinel Offender Services, with the supervision fees it came out to $1020.00
I paid the fine in full and still have the receipt, got my license back, and reported every month.
At the time I was working in Savannah Ga five days a week and I told the judge and Sentinel this and I'd be there for six months, after I could knock out the community service, not a problem both said.
Five months later I get pulled over in Chatham County for a traffic violation and was informed that I had a warrant out of Richmond County.
I take the ride to Chatham County, next day Richmond County comes and takes me back to Augusta, next day I see the judge and tell him the story and get released immediately.
I go see the probation officer and she informs me that if it's not done in a week, she'll file another warrant for my arrest... Keep in mind, I still had 30 days to get it done because I was still on probation.
So, Chatham county housed me, 2 officers drove down to bring me back, Richmond county housed me and a judge had to see me all for $0.00


----------



## chase870 (Aug 1, 2013)

interesting, I think they do the misdemeanor probation etc. The state does the felony probation. I was the victim of a crime and awarded restitution. The only problem with that is the state wont collect it from the probationer and I don't get my money. The problem is I told them she wasn't gonna pay and I would rather her do the 5 years, and they wouldn't go for that. the system is broken all the way around


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Is there a governing body that this company answers to?
> 
> Before anyone even thinks about it, I don't wanna hear any of the "Do the crime, do the time" crap. There's a HUGE difference between following your probation and being harassed. When they start harassing the family members at their place of work, calling the family members during working hours, coming by the home when they KNOW the probationer is at work, they've gone too far.
> 
> ...



They are supposed to have a contract with the county commission.  So start there.  As noted above, the county is ultimately responsible for the company's misdeeds.

Given that it's a misdemeanor, if the probationer has been doing well, he can apply to the judge to end his probation early.  A lot of judges will do that.

As a poster said, start recording everything.

Being as they aren't certified or members of a LEO organization, I don't think they can exercise the powers of an LEO.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 2, 2013)

Mossy78 said:


> Doesn't matter, I did just that back in 2005.
> In 2005 I got arrested for a DUI, when the court date came I received 6 months probation, 800 fine, DUI school to reinstate my license, and 40 hours of community service. I walked out of the court room and across the street to Sentinel Offender Services, with the supervision fees it came out to $1020.00
> I paid the fine in full and still have the receipt, got my license back, and reported every month.
> At the time I was working in Savannah Ga five days a week and I told the judge and Sentinel this and I'd be there for six months, after I could knock out the community service, not a problem both said.
> ...



wow ,that is stupid on their part...


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with the video and taping. make sure they know that you are recording everything, Including phone calls! It is amazing how people change thier behavior when they know they are being recorded.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Aug 3, 2013)

As someone who is familiar with probation, once you leave court with a disposition, and a total fine amount (their fees included) they can not add any money on that total except for drug testing. 

If I'm correct, their parent company is out of South Carolina.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hate to hear that Tbug. Unfortunately our system needs some culling. I can relate. Our system is being allowed to use extortion against it's citizens for profit. Tyranny plain and simple. I'm watching the same happen. It's getting out of control.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 5, 2013)

I dealt with Sentinal for a few months while in college.  Showed up every month on time, paid my money on time, and passed all the drug test.  Never had a problem.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 17, 2013)

Sentinal certainly has a problem now.  Conducting business in an illegal fashion is what i get from the article.  Ironically, the probationers were made to go above and beyond what was required by the courts, they (Sentinal) tried to enforce that very mandate and it got them in trouble.  Now that they are on the other end, they aren't made to go any further than paying back dollar for dollar all money acquired illegally.

http://chronicle.augusta.com/news/crime-courts/2013-09-16/private-probation-company-dealt-costly-blows-judges-ruling?v=1379366590

figures


----------



## skiff23 (Sep 17, 2013)

Heard on the radio news that Sentitel has to pay back some money and that they are being sued by several clients in the court system. This is gonna get interesting.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mossy78 said:


> Doesn't matter, I did just that back in 2005.
> In 2005 I got arrested for a DUI, when the court date came I received 6 months probation, 800 fine, DUI school to reinstate my license, and 40 hours of community service. I walked out of the court room and across the street to Sentinel Offender Services, with the supervision fees it came out to $1020.00
> I paid the fine in full and still have the receipt, got my license back, and reported every month.
> At the time I was working in Savannah Ga five days a week and I told the judge and Sentinel this and I'd be there for six months, after I could knock out the community service, not a problem both said.
> ...



Sounds like you could join the class action suit against them!


----------



## David Parker (Sep 18, 2013)

For all the wrongs, they renewed their contract with Augusta-Richmond County and will stay on to provide probationing services.  Typical poor decision making by those running the show in ARC.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 18, 2013)

David Parker said:


> For all the wrongs, they renewed their contract with Augusta-Richmond County and will stay on to provide probationing services.  Typical poor decision making by those running the show in ARC.



Why is so hard to learn from mistakes?  

Probation is often times a ridiculous process.  I have never been on probation, though I might have shoulda been.  But I find the judicial system to Very Messed Up these days.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Sep 18, 2013)

Poor decision making yeah right it sounds to me like theres profit to everyone involved in this mess including those who renewed that contract.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 19, 2013)

Cabin creek man said:


> Poor decision making yeah right it sounds to me like theres profit to everyone involved in this mess including those who renewed that contract.




kinda sugar-coated it.  The powers that be  have always made sure profits were put into the right pockets around here.  Whole dang county is owned by 5 people.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ain't nobody getting any money, travel time, time missed from work pay or compensation for duress back either.


----------

